# The National - Wednesday



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Looks like another wet day with a flood warning and flood watch in affect for the area. Here's hoping the forecast is incorrect and conditions improve.


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

last night/yesterday was heavy moisture from the gulf with an approaching mini-front, the main front is still off to the west and heading this way - along I-35 (Austin) with some associated light showers, but since dry air is pushing in and the atmosphere was well-rung out yesterday, any rain today will be much lighter than yesterday but the really good weather is still not coming in until tomorrow thru the weekend.

hows that for a run-on sentence?

i bet its a soggy mess out there, parking only along the road i imagine, be prepared for some long walks.....


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

overcast and drizzle, 6 inches of rain yesterday and overnight locally

31 dogs ran yesterday, predicted conclusion about 2:00 PM

dog 85 picked up, some significant hunts (generally short of the long bird), North wind, hard to miss the short bird now 

Series 5 will be a land blind


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks for the update Ed. Land blind for the 5th?? Sounds like they want to have the numbers down a bit more before the first big quad.

LT


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

EdA said:


> overcast and drizzle, 6 inches of rain yesterday and overnight locally
> 
> 31 dogs ran yesterday, predicted conclusion about 2:00 PM
> 
> ...


If they can finish the 4th by 2 pm, they should be able to finish the 5th today and begin the 6th tomorrow?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

jeff t. said:


> If they can finish the 4th by 2 pm, they should be able to finish the 5th today and begin the 6th tomorrow?


 
I think they have the Worker's Party tonight. So there will be a push to get the 5th series in the books today.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

jeff t. said:


> If they can finish the 4th by 2 pm, they should be able to finish the 5th today and begin the 6th tomorrow?


that's the plan if the weather cooperates


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

#92 just handled....


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

FOM said:


> #92 just handled....


How was 87?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Not sure bud, just reporting handles and pick ups only - no subjective judging for me....


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

#104 just handled....


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

FOM said:


> Not sure bud, just reporting handles and pick ups only - no subjective judging for me....


 

Ya but you for got to mention how many handled in the 2nd and 3rd;-)


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

FOM said:


> Not sure bud, just reporting handles and pick ups only - no subjective judging for me....


FOM are you there or getting phone reports?

and what about reporting number of whistles - is that kosher or no?


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

surfgeoD300 said:


> and what about reporting number of whistles - is that kosher or no?


Probably be better to not do that? HPW


----------



## Doug Main (Mar 26, 2003)

surfgeoD300 said:


> and what about reporting number of whistles - is that kosher or no?


Nobody counts, and nobody cares. ;-)


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

How did 88 do?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

HarryWilliams said:


> Probably be better to not do that? HPW


Ditto....will only report handles on marking series and pick ups. Facts.


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

Steve Shaver said:


> Ya but you for got to mention how many handled in the 2nd and 3rd;-)


Over half!.......... all but one!


----------



## Mark Rosenblum (Apr 19, 2008)

Kosher, now you've got my attention! What time is the workers party? Will the food be observant of the proper dietary laws?

Stuck in the office, wish I was back with the RTF crowd at the National.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

#7, 8, and 9 have handled


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Good Grief
Hang in there everyone.


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

Hmmm.... Callbacks will be interesting. Those with big hunts and a handle or choppy blind and a handle will probably be a little nervous. Other than the pickups only see one so far with two handles. 

LT


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

13 handled I believe that is two


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

#102 Quasi had a hunt on the long bird but did the test. He has a handle in the 1st series, 2 awesome blinds and now a small hunt (in Patti's words), she's hoping to be back to play in the 5th but its questionable now.


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

#16 picked up on the long bird.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> #16 picked up on the long bird.


Bummer 

I'm sorry to see this Mark


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

Yea Kim I bet the gallery is a rumbling with speculation. Everyone knows that they are not going to want to come back with 70 plus dogs. Will keep my fingers crossed for quasi.
Lunch is over back out to work!

LT


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Looks like Pam has a sketch up on vicki's blog of the 4th series!

Thanks Pam!!!


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

#23 and #24 have handled according to the blog. Second handle for both dogs.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

One thing I know for SURE, I'm not winnin' the Pick 'Em. HPW


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

Oh, shoot, Howard just handled.


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

Ya, Pam's got her sketch of the 4th. She does great work! She did a portrait for me of my old "TRU" dog, it's fantastic! I'll try to post once I get it framed.
Dennis


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Tatyana said:


> Oh, shoot, Howard just handled.


dangit howard!!!!

Anyone else watch the video of him?? He looked pretty darn happy just to be there. Don't think he will come home unhappy no matter what the outcome.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

JeffLusk said:


> dangit howard!!!!
> 
> Anyone else watch the video of him?? He looked pretty darn happy just to be there. Don't think he will come home unhappy no matter what the outcome.


It ain't over yet guys - he can still go to the end with a single handle! Stay positive!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I am told that the wind has shifted, so that the dogs cannot wind long bird unless they are in woods. So if the dog flares the water and goes right, it may never scent the bird.


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm staying positive for a few dogs with handles. Howard included!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Go Loosiana dogs...Quick77, Whiskey and Miah.

Quick and Miah are clean and Quick is slamming the marks!
Whiskey hasn't run the 4th yet.

On to the 5th.;-)


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

I'm trying to be patient, but has 38 run?

Thanks!

M


----------



## Rich Schultheis (Aug 12, 2006)

Blog says dog 34 just handled.


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

DEN/TRU/CRU said:


> Ya, Pam's got her sketch of the 4th. She does great work! She did a portrait for me of my old "TRU" dog, it's fantastic! I'll try to post once I get it framed.
> Dennis


that is an awesome depiction of the set up - she should be signing those and selling prints. if i had a dog in the trial i would love to have a set of all of the series drawn like that.


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

#37 handled.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

So Lainee are you keeping up with the "cumulative" results page up through series 4 so far?

Hard to know where dogs "stand" reading them in onesies and twosies....but thanks for all your effort on our behalf! ;-)

Udabest regards, 

kg


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

dog 38 just handled according to the blog


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

K G said:


> So Lainee are you keeping up with the "cumulative" results page up through series 4 so far?
> 
> kg


The "National Running Order with Callback and Handle Status" thread is being kept up to date, and has handles through 38


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Patti says....waiting on callbacks right now


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

BBnumber1 said:


> The "National Running Order with Callback and Handle Status" thread is being kept up to date, and has handles through 38


Thanks. Scanning multiple threads mixed in with non-National info is for the birds.

kg


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

Kim so that means that #39 Norman did the test clean?

LT


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

not sure, i just texted patti on the progress so far and she said they were waiting on callbacks.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

K G said:


> So Lainee are you keeping up with the "cumulative" results page up through series 4 so far?
> 
> Hard to know where dogs "stand" reading them in onesies and twosies....but thanks for all your effort on our behalf! ;-)
> 
> ...


Trying my best - lost internet connection for about an hour.....I look at these threads as a "gallery" and the other one as the Marshall's sheet 

FOM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

FOM said:


> I look at these threads as a "gallery" and the other one as the Marshall's sheet
> 
> FOM


The other one is WAY too in order to be any marshal sheet i have ever seen or used!

SM


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

Hey Lainee thanks again for your work here!!! This atleast gives us a scorecard to know atleast who the contenders are. I have this laptop hooked up in my truck and have been checking in-between dogs and hitting the refresh button. Got beautiful weather today and this is great to follow. A hug owed next time I see ya

LT


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

OK pool on the number called back......I bet it will be in the 50's lets see going to take 58.

LT


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> The other one is WAY too in order to be any marshal sheet i have ever seen or used!
> 
> SM


Well I keep a pretty good tally in my catalog when I'm at a trial, not so much on the Marshall's sheet because you know sometimes my notes are not very nice


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Lonny Taylor said:


> OK pool on the number called back......I bet it will be in the 50's lets see going to take 58.
> 
> LT


ill say 60 dogs to the 5th


----------



## Doug Main (Mar 26, 2003)

Lonny Taylor said:


> OK pool on the number called back......I bet it will be in the 50's lets see going to take 58.
> 
> LT


I'll play, without seeing any work, I'll take 64.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Lonny Taylor said:


> OK pool on the number called back......I bet it will be in the 50's lets see going to take 58.
> 
> LT


If 58 is the over/under number, I'll bet "over", like 64-65 dawgs. ;-)


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Okay how about pictures of dogs and handlers? I do not want to look at logos on trucks!!! ARGH.....


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

dogs dropped in the 4th according the the blog

Here are the numbers: 7, 8, 13, 16, 23, 24, 27, 34, 37, 38, 41, 43, 50, 54, 61, 64, 72, 75, 85, 91, 92, 94, 104

Looks like 23 dogs were dropped, that leaves 59?? Were they at 82?


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

#8 dropped??
Anyone see her work??
1 handle? and dropped???
A couple back with 1 handle.
Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh No! Howard and Bam are gone. But what a great ride, congrats to you!


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

ginger69 said:


> #8 dropped??
> Anyone see her work??
> 1 handle? and dropped???
> Others with 1 handle and 1 dog back with 2 handles???
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


It was probably more than just 1 handle, maybe a hunt to go with it. I know from the owners report thats what happened with their dog. Since nobody wants to report hunts, only handles and pick ups we dont know the whole story.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Callbacks dont just hinge on handles, you have to take into account big hunts, little hunts, late handles, area that the dog hunted before handle, etc.....


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Who is back that had a double handle? 


Okay your post has been edited - so there is no one with a double handle back, right? Just trying to make sure my stats are correct....

BTW the consolidated list is updated to the best of my knowledge. http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=24


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

JKL, 
I am fully aware that it is the whole picture.
I am asking IF anyone saw her work??


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

ginger69 said:


> #8 dropped??
> Anyone see her work??
> 1 handle? and dropped???
> A couple back with 1 handle.
> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Well excuse me but your original post implies poor call back. Maybe you should ask the handler.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

> Dog #75 hunted short and then right and deep; he wouldn't give up, however. The judges eventually asked the guns to help the dog.


Sure gotta love this kind of determination and courage.

Nice dog- great lady

Hats off regards

Bubba


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

JKL said:


> Well excuse me but your original post implies poor call back. Maybe you should ask the handler.


My guess is she might of looked at the list I was editing while I was editing it....no big deal, we all make mistakes.....if she did, it is possible she saw a dog or two with double handles that looked like they were back......when I just hadn't gotten to them yet.....


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

Looks like only two dogs that handled in the 4th survived.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

So how is everyone doing with the Pick Em? I'm down to 5 dogs.


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

I have 6 but I think most of those have handled!


----------



## Lonny Taylor (Jun 22, 2004)

I lost three on this one.....now have seven. Hey I was only 1 off on the call back pool

LT


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I've only lost 2, but looks like there are plenty who haven't lost any yet!


----------



## Frenchy (Jul 9, 2005)

Dang I lost 3 dogs in the 4th


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

I didn't see the 4th, but i can tell you with 100% certainty that not all handles in the first were created equal. A couple dogs had to be handled from 150+ yards away, from across the water, back through the flyer, to the short retired. While a couple others were quick and clean.

Kippy running Blue is a perfect example. Blue hit the top of the damn right above the mark in the 1st, saw the big water, and right when he grabbed a new gear - Kippy hit the whistle, tweet tweet and got the bird. It was genius handling and as far as handles go, had to look better on paper than several of the hunts that covered a ton of ground.

We get hung up in who handled and who didn't because its objective and easy to communicate... but thats hardly the complete picture.

SM


----------



## Bud Bass (Dec 22, 2007)

Sorry to see Howard and Bam dropped, they had a big fan club. Can anybody post a description of what happened there? I assume it was on the deep bird. Pass along to Howard that we had 6 inches of snow last night, waiting in his driveway for him I'm sure. Pics I saw of you guys on Sat and Sun showed everybody in short sleeved shirts, too bad about all the rain that followed. Bud


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

One dog in the first series hunted short of the short bird, handled back to it, dropped while others hunted behind the **** out of sight, handled and were back. Obviously the judges didnt like the short area hunt vs. a hunt around the holding blind. Thats why its judging and they are the judges, not me or you.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

So Shayne, you are saying not all handles are created equal  and sometimes a quick clean handle is better than a monster hunt? Wow, is that allowed? Don't you have to go polish some puka shells or something? :lol:


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

FOM said:


> So Shayne, you are saying not all handles are created equal  and sometimes a quick clean handle is better than a monster hunt? Wow, is that allowed? Don't you have to go polish some puka shells or something? :lo:


Now that depends on whose judging......


----------



## Fire N Ice (Nov 12, 2007)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I didn't see the 4th, but i can tell you with 100% certainty that not all handles in the first were created equal. A couple dogs had to be handled from 150+ yards away, from across the water, back through the flyer, to the short retired. While a couple others were quick and clean.
> 
> Kippy running Blue is a perfect example. Blue hit the top of the damn right above the mark in the 1st, saw the big water, and right when he grabbed a new gear - Kippy hit the whistle, tweet tweet and got the bird. It was genius handling and as far as handles go, had to look better on paper than several of the hunts that covered a ton of ground.
> 
> ...


Not to hijack, but a dog that hammered that water did not mark that bird as those who hunted and then out of sight from the handler chose to enter. He only was afforded to quickly handle because of the dogs momentum and poor mark. May look good on paper without a note but not a better mark.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

I lost one but in the first so it is costing me points.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

So based on the times given for the test dogs to run the test, I doubt they will get this series done before they break for the Worker's Party.....

So I have a question and maybe someone who is there will be able to supply an answer. But on the blind once the dog crosses the road, is the dog out of sight and is there a possibility they could run along the edge of the road and be making a run for the flier before the handler can see them? Just curious because you can't really tell from the picture provided.

FOM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

JKL said:


> Now that depends on whose judging......


Amen sister!

SM


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Anyone see how weezer's work has been? I know he has no handles, but that doesn't say anything besides that.


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

FOM said:


> So based on the times given for the test dogs to run the test, I doubt they will get this series done before they break for the Worker's Party.....
> 
> So I have a question and maybe someone who is there will be able to supply an answer. But on the blind once the dog crosses the road, is the dog out of sight and is there a possibility they could run along the edge of the road and be making a run for the flier before the handler can see them? Just curious because you can't really tell from the picture provided.
> 
> FOM


I don't think so, I'm not there today but that area, from memory is pretty level gentle slope to the pond there by the drain pipe. That pipe is feeding the pond not the reverse.


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I didn't see the 4th, but i can tell you with 100% certainty that not all handles in the first were created equal. A couple dogs had to be handled from 150+ yards away, from across the water, back through the flyer, to the short retired. While a couple others were quick and clean.
> 
> Kippy running Blue is a perfect example. Blue hit the top of the damn right above the mark in the 1st, saw the big water, and right when he grabbed a new gear - Kippy hit the whistle, tweet tweet and got the bird. It was genius handling and as far as handles go, had to look better on paper than several of the hunts that covered a ton of ground.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the commentary. Short and concise but paints a great picture of what was obviously some nice work. Everybody knows the judges will decide but it's nice to hear what's happening.

Mac


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

A Question about the worker's party......do we need to bring anything like chairs, etc?


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Have they finished the 4th?
That long gun on the left is a real terror, especially after picking up the short left!Where are they now, dog wise? When will call backs be updated, assuming they finish the 4th today?


----------



## Mark Rosenblum (Apr 19, 2008)

Terrific photo and description of 5th series on WRC. Also Shayne, could you please name the experienced thrower? Is it you?

Bird throwers regards from the office in Dallas


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

lablover said:


> Have they finished the 4th?
> That long gun on the left is a real terror, especially after picking up the short left!Where are they now, dog wise? When will call backs be updated, assuming they finish the 4th today?


4th is finished, callbacks on rtf have been updated. Check out lainee's sticky


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

Well, I see from the description that the start of the blind is lower than the road by more than I was thinking. It must been nearer the uprooted stump that was was the left over from Ike. So, Lainee, to answer your previous question...sounds like the handler could lose sight of the dog before moving up to the mat on the road.


----------



## Mark Rosenblum (Apr 19, 2008)

My sources tell me that Shayne is not throwing the flyer Apparently, he has spent the day with a wardrobe consultant preparing for the upcoming workers party. Rumor has it it he is going with the "jorts" and Lynard Skynard tee shirt.

Jealousy is an ugly emotion regards


----------



## Mark Rosenblum (Apr 19, 2008)

My sources tell me that Bruce Bachert of the Alamo RC is throwing the flyer and the timing will be such that around #93 will end it for the evening


----------



## Rude Dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Just heard they are stopping with 93 tonight.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Any pick ups or out right failures? shayne drink a shot or two of crown for me.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Mark Rosenblum said:


> My sources tell me that Shayne is not throwing the flyer Apparently, he has spent the day with a wardrobe consultant preparing for the upcoming workers party. Rumor has it it he is going with the "jorts" and Lynard Skynard tee shirt.
> 
> Jealousy is an ugly emotion regards


Unless you want to hear from my lawyer, you must name your sources or take that subjective talk elsewhere!

I ONLY wear the Skynyrd t-shirt for you!

SM


----------



## Mark Rosenblum (Apr 19, 2008)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Unless you want to hear from my lawyer, you must name your sources or take that subjective talk elsewhere!
> 
> I ONLY wear the Skynyrd t-shirt for you!
> 
> SM


I demand spell check on the name of that band!

My sources are the same as your sources.Also I seem to always confuse subjective with objective. 

Wish I was there with Robbie,Chester and the other members throwers committee. Great guys. On the grounds at 6 (and change ) each morning. Stay till dark thirty. We give em a nice white jacket . They earn every thread of it!!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Mark Rosenblum said:


> I demand spell check on the name of that band!
> 
> My sources are the same as your sources.Also I seem to always confuse subjective with objective.
> 
> Wish I was there with Robbie,Chester and the other members throwers committee. Great guys. On the grounds at 6 (and change ) each morning. Stay till dark thirty. We give em a nice white jacket . They earn every thread of it!!


Hey i was there at the buttcrack of dawn on Tuesday!!!

I'm going to upload the Chester video and charge $5 each time someone watches it.

Subjective = you left with the chick
Objective = you have pictures to prove it

It's Lynyrd Skynyrd... 

Play Freebird regards,

SM


----------



## Mark Rosenblum (Apr 19, 2008)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Hey i was there at the buttcrack of dawn on Tuesday!!!
> 
> I'm going to upload the Chester video and charge $5 each time someone watches it.
> 
> ...


Was that late Monday night or early Tuesday.

And besides who's Dawn?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Mark Rosenblum said:


> Was that late Monday night or early Tuesday.


Can't remember... i do know that i changed clothes tho.

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Mark Rosenblum said:


> And besides who's Dawn?


The chick in the pictures... duh.

SM


----------



## budsdad (Jan 28, 2008)

Rude Dog said:


> Just heard they are stopping with 93 tonight.


How was 87? Go # 10! Looking good.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Not a single report for almost 2 hours???? Has everyone started drinking already?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Carol,

They already called it a day for Worker's Party.

FOM


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Carol,

They started slurping up the free booze at 6:30 p.m CST.

I know this may be a politically incorrect question, but how was the over all work today on the 5th series? Does anyone watching the 5th series today have an observation?

Russ


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Thats kinda what I was hoping to hear about! Can't blame folks for wanting to party after a long day, but surely a few dogs got to run that someone could tell us about.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Carol, they are all at the party....and if not they are probably too tierd....


----------



## Rude Dog (Feb 10, 2008)

pretty consistent work from what I'm hearing...wasn't able to be there today.


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

Shayne, maybe Mark will let you have that ugly assed hat he was wearing on his WRC inteview. Gotta complete the ensemble.


----------



## Rude Dog (Feb 10, 2008)

JeffLusk said:


> Anyone see how weezer's work has been? I know he has no handles, but that doesn't say anything besides that.


He rocks!!! He's winning the frick'n trial!!!

Angie on Rude dogs puter!!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Rude Dog said:


> He rocks!!! He's winning the frick'n trial!!!
> 
> Get your ass out here if you don't believe me!!
> 
> Angie on Rude dogs puter!!


Angie-

Don't jinx my team-mate!  I hope Bob's wrist action holds up!


----------



## TroyW (Nov 27, 2006)

Go Weezer
TroyW


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

JusticeDog said:


> I hope Bob's wrist action holds up!


What the...


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

TroyW said:


> Go Weezer
> TroyW





I agree there due........


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> I hope Bob's wrist action holds up!


Oh my... :shock:

SM


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> What the...


If you watch Bob handle Weezer, he puts his hand over Weezer's head... and Bob's wrist is bent downwards over Weezer's head at a very severe angle... we all try to imitate it, but no one has Bob's wrist!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Oh my... :shock:
> 
> SM


Not THAT wrist action.... and you're married now. You shouldn't be having any of that other wrist action, either!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

JusticeDog said:


> Not THAT wrist action.... and you're married now. You shouldn't be having any of that other wrist action, either!


I guarantee THAT kind of wrist action was invented by a married guy.

Carpel tunnel regards,

SM


----------



## Mark Rosenblum (Apr 19, 2008)

Bob Agnor said:


> Shayne, maybe Mark will let you have that ugly assed hat he was wearing on his WRC inteview. Gotta complete the ensemble.


First documented sword fisherman's cap worn in Montgomery Texas. Another first for the Lone Star state.


----------



## Rude Dog (Feb 10, 2008)

Very few took a good line to the long retired mark in the 5th. Most hit the dike of the pond and either bounced left or right. When I was marshalling the line, there was only one dog that I saw that really hit that mark well and that was Lydia and Jeff's dog. Ray Voigt was handling. Sorry, I don't have my book to give you the dogs number.

I'm doing some laundry before I head back to the grounds.

Angie


----------



## Mark Rosenblum (Apr 19, 2008)

Videos from Wednesday are posted. Terrific look at water blind with Lynne Dubose and Jerry Lee. Looks like a couple of good interviews also.

YBS and Jerry Younglove have done a beautiful job; an experienced trialer ( he participated in the National) and has an excellent light weight camera. If we can get him the right angles on every test ( w/o potential interference to handler), we'll see some nice footage.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Mark Rosenblum said:


> Videos from Wednesday are posted. Terrific look at water blind with Lynne Dubose and Jerry Lee. Looks like a couple of good interviews also.
> 
> YBS and Jerry Younglove have done a beautiful job; an experienced trialer ( he participated in the National) and has an excellent light weight camera. If we can get him the right angles on every test ( w/o potential interference to handler), we'll see some nice footage.


OK, I'm lost. Where do we go to see the videos?

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

http://www.working-retriever.com/08nrc/videoindex.html

Here you go Chris! I am not getting any work done today because of this!

M


----------



## Joe Kuczynski (Jul 10, 2008)

What do I need to download in order to view the videos?? I can't watch them at work because of our stupid blockers but when I try at home all I get is a blank rectangle with the square and X in the corner.


----------



## Mark Rosenblum (Apr 19, 2008)

Chris Atkinson said:


> OK, I'm lost. Where do we go to see the videos?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Chris


Sorry Chris, the WRC website has a national report that covers daily updates, Vickie Lamb Blog, and videos from YBS. 

We've asked Vickie to provide a little more "color commentary " on the performance of the dogs. Vickie is quite experienced and will be able to provide some perspective without being overly judgemental.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I can watch fine at home, but here at work, the video loads up and everything, then when I push play, get a message that says "video unavailable".. Reckon big brother would prefer me to work than watch dogs go?


----------

